
Engineering Windows 7: A view from the bottom - nreece
http://blogs.msdn.com/e7/archive/2008/10/15/engineering-7-a-view-from-the-bottom.aspx
======
wayne
The author, Larry Osterman, has his own blog that covers lots of super-nerdy
Win32 programming topics: <http://blogs.msdn.com/larryosterman/>

My favorite Windows programmer blog is still Raymond Chen though... good mix
of Windows history and programming topics:
<http://blogs.msdn.com/oldnewthing/>

